# The Official: Teach me how to blow smoke rings!



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm sure everyone can assume what this thread is about based on the title. 

I have always thought smoke rings were one of the coolest things a smoker can do. Despite my efforts I have been unable to consistently achieve this ability.

Every once in a while I manage to get what one may see as a smoke ring. But still not what I am going for.

I have done research on this and watched hours of youtube vid's trying to describe how to do so but most of them are based on cigarettes and inhaling. 

Please my brethren, teach me this most sacred art. What helps you? What vids have you found helpful.

Oh yeah and I'd love to see some pics of you showing your smoke rings!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I wish i knew how!!!

A cousin of mine can make great ones, he just shapes his mouth in an "O" and gives a little cough and they roll on out. Ive never been able to pull it off.

Hopefully someone can help out!


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Has something to do with puckering up, placing the tongue just so, and puffing...
Otherwise, I have no idea. Never been successful either.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

I can blow some alright rings but its hard to explain


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I've heard the trick is in how you push the smoke out. Something to do with the tongue. Tried for an hour once and only managed a couple puffs which looked ring-like.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

well, wish i could explain... but i cant, i have been trying to teach my wife for like a year. lol. and thats in person....with insentives 

heres my video i did for s-vivo's contest a while back....

gibson_es's smoke rings

i would embed the video. but i dont know how, i guess just using the embeded code from youtube dont do the trick.....hmmm.....


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Get a mouth full of smoke, make an "O" shape with your mouth kinda like you're going to say the letter o. You have to hold your breath and keep your mouth perfectly fixed as possible. Do not try to blow the smoke out. Then in sharp short pushes, push the smoke out with the middle (center) of your tongue. Think of it as trying to push the back of your tongue out. It will take practice. Having no air movement around helps as well as good thick smoke.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I must have a natural talent for it, 'cause I've been doing it since my first cigar. It took some practice, but now I can do them all the time. Like you, I watched videos, most involving cigarettes, and I also read instructions. It something you have to get a feel for since the rings are pretty delicate. Anyway, the first thing you need is a cigar with really good smoke, otherwise they won't hold together as well or look as good. Draw a good amount of smoke into your mouth and make an 'O' with your lips. That's about what you have to do. Now, here's the tricky part. When I was reading the instructions, they always said move your tongue like a piston. I guess this is true, but the description is off because a piston's movement is hard and sharp. All you really have to do is gently flex your tongue just enough to push the smoke. It doesn't take a lot and like I said, you have to get a feel for it to know just how much force to use. I can usually get two or three on a single draw before I have to blow the rest out. Another way to do it is make a really small 'O' with your lips and tap your cheek. It's easier to do and you can probably get like half a dozen rings but they're really small. Also, make sure your either smoking indoors or, if outside, that the air is really still. I can't usually do them outdoors because the wind is almost always blowing and even a slight breeze will wreck your chances of making a good ring. Let me know if this helps at all.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

I found it much easier to blow O's when I learned how to do the water drop sound with your cheek like Ferris Buller's day off. Pretty much the same mouth movement but without the cheek slam and the sharp tounge at the end. Anyways its something you have to practice and get a feel for. I say first learn how to control the smoke in your mouth. Say take a nice long puff of a cigar let the smoke settle in your mouth, hold your breath and let the smoke expell out on its own. After you got a good handle on that, try moving your lips and learn how to control the flow of the smoke. Kinda like french inhaling without the inhale part(reverse french inhales are much kooler than 0's) and soon enough u can practise just blown out smoke with a o shape in your mouth, learn how to bend the smoke to your will with your tounge. Now after u mastered O's your not done, next step is how to blow out heart shapes


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

how the hell do you do the heart shape?


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> how the hell do you do the heart shape?


dat sir, is very hard. Its almost duing the reverse of an O and den when a oval like shape comes out with a snap of a finger it will turn out to be a Heart. Litterally a snap of a finger on top of the oval will make the smoke shape itself into a heart


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

bxcarracer said:


> I found it much easier to blow O's when I learned how to do the water drop sound with your cheek like Ferris Buller's day off. Pretty much the same mouth movement but without the cheek slam and the sharp tounge at the end.


Bingo!

I found the exact same thing! :first:


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

also I cant stress this enough..its a very subtle movement and the rings are very delicate. sometimes you can blow them very slow if you use a very small O opening.

density of the smoke, size of the opening, and stillness of the air are all important. sometimes it seems like if you roll one out real slow, you can kinda pull your tounge back in at the end and it just rolls out of your mouth and the center is cleared by the last backwords movement. 

took me forever to learn lol but its fun  never seen the heart have to try that that one would be very cool


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Can't give any better advice than what has already been posted.

My kids love it when I puff out a few big rings.

Another little trick that I entertain the kids with is what we call 'Spaghetti O's'. Just fill your mouth up with smoke and tap the side of your cheek for a bunch of tiny smoke rings.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

cheese said:


> Get a mouth full of smoke, make an "O" shape with your mouth kinda like you're going to say the letter o. You have to hold your breath and keep your mouth perfectly fixed as possible. Do not try to blow the smoke out. Then in sharp short pushes, push the smoke out with the middle (center) of your tongue. Think of it as trying to push the back of your tongue out. It will take practice. Having no air movement around helps as well as good thick smoke.


This is a great explanation. This is how to do it. Perfect practice makes perfect!


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> Another little trick that I entertain the kids with is what we call 'Spaghetti O's'. Just fill your mouth up with smoke and tap the side of your cheek for a bunch of tiny smoke rings.


If you do this, you can learn how to shape your mouth. Then you just work on moving your tongue slow enough to make a good ring.

Then do the same thing as stated above. 'O' shape while pushing your tongue out slowly.

If you sit around without a smoke and put your mouth in an 'O' shape and can move your tongue. When you get right past where you are moving too fast you will get a little "phwoop" or something like that. If you just sit around and try to make noises with your tongue movement and shape of your mouth, it will help you develop the control you need.

The other tip I have is don't try too hard! just relax and have fun!


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

To get the really good rings you need to inhale the smoke deep and fast. It's when you start coughing is when you start practicing proper mouth form..... Works every time!!!8)


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

well I'm about to head out for a smoke. I will post back!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

We're all a-tingle! ; )


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

hokay!

So I smoked a RP fusion blue label.

Conditions: Outside in a screened gazebo. It was a bit windy.

After many attempts I successfully blew two smoke rings. Yeah that's right two! So I don't think I have this down but I had two beautiful sexy had to change my pants quality rings


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

haha.. congrats man
i have been drinking watchin hocky.. and all i can think is its all i the tounge.. much like alot of things in life. haha


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Claes said:


> hokay!
> 
> So I smoked a RP fusion blue label.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!

There should be a 'thread of the year' contest. This one gets my vote already. I'm definitely going to be trying this out (when I'm alone!).


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats! Keep on practicing! it _is_ a fun diversion


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

congrats! the first couple is the hardest.. it should get easier from there.

p.s. if u have a pipe. practice with that first so u can get more smoke.


ima ain for the heart shape rings tonight....


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> congrats! the first couple is the hardest.. it should get easier from there.
> 
> p.s. if u have a pipe. practice with that first so u can get more smoke.
> 
> ima ain for the heart shape rings tonight....


Yeah I have about 8 pipes so I will be sure to do so!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I just hold the smoke in, make a fish-face, and push with your cheeks/lips...don't exhale or anything. It looks like a fish does when they just sit there and breath...lips puckered, cheeks flapping. You look like a dork until you get some nice fat rings going, and then everyone ooohs and aahhhs.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for posting in this thread!

9405 5036 9930 0207 6938 13


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

This thread is pretty cool, do you guys smoke a whole cigar while trying to blow ring??op2:op2:


----------

